# [SOLVED] Can't create shortcuts on desktop.



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

I recently posted on this website with a Malware/virus problem.

This was repared/sorted by a user called "CHEMIST" and all was well.

However I am having problems creating shortcuts on my desktop.

I can go to a website, copy the URL and then right click on my desktop.

I get the menu from the ATI Catalyst control centre pop up.

I go down to where it says "NEW"

I then get several options, the top two being "FOLDER" and "SHORTCUT"

If I click on "FOLDER" it creates a new folder on the desktop, however if I click on "SHORTCUT" nothing happens, the menu just closes.

I am running Vista Home Premium. I am wondering if this is something left over from the Malware fix, but CHEMIST did give me extensive cleanup procedures which I followed exactly.

I think this may be something to do with registry keys as mentioned by some people in these posts, but I am a complete novice and need help to sort this out.

Much apprecited if someone can help.


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Can't create shortcuts on desktop.*

Hi Vasporran, try this fix- New Shortcut Fix - Vista Forums Hope this helps.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Can't create shortcuts on desktop.*

hello,
may not be a fix. more of a work around.. when your on the website you want a shortcut to, make the window smaller (not maximized) where you can see your desktop also...
right click the url and "select all", then just drag it and drop it on your desktop..

hope this helps till you figure it out..

**EDIT** slow typing got me again


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Can't create shortcuts on desktop.*

Try merging this registry file into your registry: http://media.askvg.com/downloads/2008/07/shortcut_key_backup_of_windows_vista.zip If it doesn't succeed, try taking ownership of that particular key (HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk) and then try to merge the value into your registry.

It's from about ½ way down this page: How to Enable / Disable New -> Shortcut Menu in Windows XP, Vista and 7 - Tweaking with Vishal


----------



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Can't create shortcuts on desktop.*

Thanks for the replies,

Usasma, tried the merge registry file from the link you gave, still no joy.

Keny111111, tried droping it straight into the desktop from the web address bar, still no joy.

Wadmancpu, tried the regfix thingy from the link you gave, this worked a treat and I didn't have to reboot/log off/restart.

Thakns again for all the replies, much appreciated.

Now if someone can mark this one up as solved, that would be great.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Can't create shortcuts on desktop.*

Glad to hear that it worked for you!
Marked as Solved!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, a word to the wise, if you were to compare the two reg mod's offered here you would note a considerable difference between the two. Always open the mod in notepad before you merge it. File association fixes are a good example a OP may have added context menu's unfortunately many of these fixes begin with [- so you lose many of your program added mod's, the only way is to have an expert compare your present registry with the mod and ADD only those needed and remove only those needed. Sadly many of the sites have simply copied one another.


----------

